# não, nem, outros expletivos



## gvergara

Outsider said:


> Ah! Nesse caso, é mesmo um "não" expletivo.


 E quando se pode empregar este _não_ expletivo? Só no imperativo???


----------



## Outsider

Não lhe sei explicar. Tudo o que sei é que por vezes se usa junto com a locução "por pouco", especialmente ao falar do passado, de algo que quase aconteceu (dizendo que "quase _não_ acontecia").


----------



## Istriano

Em português, há _nem _expletivo:

_João é estúpido que nem um cavalo._


----------



## breezeofwater

O não expletivo é um operador de negação que não funciona como tal, levando à interpretação da frase como afirmativa.
A negação só serve para acentuar na frase a expressão da indignação do falante.

- Então não passaste a manhã toda em casa sem fazer nada?

Este não é supérfulo já exprime de certa forma uma afirmação:
- Passaste a manhã toda em casa sem fazer nada!

BW


----------



## anaczz

- Você [não] queria ter filhos? Agora aguente!
- [Não] era você quem estava naquela festa comigo?
- E [não é que] ela acertou!


----------



## Denis555

anaczz said:


> - Você [não] queria ter filhos? Agora aguente!
> - [Não] era você quem estava naquela festa comigo?
> - E [não é que] ela acertou!



Ótimos exemplos! E não é que a gente fala mesmo assim!


----------



## Vanda

_Num_ é que vocês acharam um monte de exemplos?


----------



## Denis555

-Pois não? Posso ajudar com algum exemplo?
....

-Você teria algum exemplo?
-Pois não! Tenho vários!


----------



## anaczz

Isto é o que eu mais gosto nestes fórums. Fazem a gente pensar no nosso próprio idioma e observá-lo com outros olhos.
Resumindo, até o momento, tivemos exemplos do não expletivo representando:
Indignação - _Então não passaste a manhã toda em casa sem fazer nada?_
Constatação, "cobrança" - _Você não queria ter filhos? Agora aguente!_
Dúvida - _Não era você quem estava naquela festa comigo?_
Surpresa - _E não é que ela acertou!
_Disponibilidade - Pois não


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> Isto é o que eu mais gosto nestes fórums. Fazem a gente pensar no nosso próprio idioma e observá-lo com outros olhos.


Word.  

V-mod > Might it be possible to modify the title of the thread so it refers to "expletivo"?  I want to be able to find it again in the future.

Also, my ol' buddy Gonzalo, from Santiago, would be proud to know that his thread has turned into a general discussion about the word NÃO.


----------



## machadinho

Eu não tenho nenhuma razão para dizer isto, mas
não quero que ninguém fale mais sobre expletivos.


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> Eu não tenho nenhuma razão para dizer isto, mas
> não quero que ninguém fale mais sobre expletivos.


Hatchett, I don't get your point.  :


----------



## machadinho

Numas traduções meia boca do Platão, feitas, ao que tudo indica, do francês e não do grego, a gente encontra umas construções assim:
—A virtude é mais bela do que não é o vício.
Em vez de
—A virtude é mais bela do que o vício.
Pergunta: esse não faz parte do português? Ou será estrangeirismo?



GamblingCamel said:


> Hatchett, I don't get your point.  :


São exemplos de expletivos em uso, GC. Para entender as frases,
é preciso ignorar mentalmente seja o não seja o ninguém/nenhum.
Negação da negação nem sempre é afirmação em português.


----------



## Joca

anaczz said:


> - Você [não] queria ter filhos? Agora aguente!
> - [Não] era você quem estava naquela festa comigo?
> - E [não é que] ela acertou!


 
"Você não queria ter filhos?" *não* seria igual a "Você queria ter filhos, não?"?


----------



## anaczz

A mim, parece que as duas tem o mesmo sentido, mas muda a abordagem. A primeira é mais agressiva, mais "acusatória" a outra mais conciliadora, mais suave.


----------



## Outsider

machadinho said:


> Numas traduções meia boca do Platão, feitas, ao que tudo indica, do francês e não do grego, a gente encontra umas construções assim:
> —A virtude é mais bela do que não é o vício.
> Em vez de
> —A virtude é mais bela do que o vício.
> Pergunta: esse não faz parte do português? Ou será estrangeirismo?


Penso que é um galicismo. Em francês o "não" expletivo usa-se em mais casos que em português. É mesmo obrigatório em certas expressões.


----------



## breezeofwater

Outsider said:


> Penso que é um galicismo. Em francês o "não" expletivo usa-se em mais casos que em português. É mesmo obrigatório em certas expressões.


Será mesmo? Parece-me ser uma utilização idêntica em ambas as línguas..

 *Ce n'est pas ce que tu m'avais dit?* (C'est ce que tu m'avais dit.)
 *N'avait-il pas décidé de déménager?* (Il avait décidé de déménager.)
*** Ne me dites pas qu'elle dit vrai!* (Elle dit vrai.)

BW


----------



## machadinho

breezeofwater said:


> Será mesmo? Parece-me ser uma utilização idêntica em ambas as línguas..



_Elle est plus intelligente qu'il ne pensait._


----------



## breezeofwater

machadinho said:


> _Elle est plus intelligente qu'il ne pensait._


_Elle est plus intelligente qu'il ne *le* pensait._
Machadinho que exemplo interessante! 
BW


----------



## Outsider

Um bom exemplo de como o "não" expletivo se usa mais em francês. Em português, só por distração se diria "*ela é mais inteligente do que ele não pensava".


----------



## machadinho

Outsider said:


> Um bom exemplo de como o "não" expletivo se usa  mais em francês. Em português, só por distração se diria "*ela é mais  inteligente do que ele não pensava".



Não é outra a "distração" dos "tradutores" de Platão que achavam que conseguiriam encobrir o_ Pont Neuf_ deles para o grego! 



machadinho said:


> Numas traduções meia boca do Platão, feitas, ao que tudo indica, do francês e não do grego, a gente encontra umas construções assim:
> —A virtude é mais bela do que não é o vício.
> Em vez de
> —A virtude é mais bela do que o vício.
> Pergunta: esse não faz parte do português? Ou será estrangeirismo?


----------



## Denis555

-Quem sabe eu não possa te ajudar? Eu entendo muito de expletivos, poderia dar uma mãozinha ...


----------



## breezeofwater

—A virtude é mais bela do que não é o vício.
Em vez de
—A virtude é mais bela do que o vício.
Pergunta: esse não faz parte do português? Ou será estrangeirismo?

No conheço a evolução linguística da palavra mas soa-me tipicamente francês! 
BW


----------

